
Supercomputer Given 6/7 Stone Handicap Able To Win Professional 19X19 Go Games - gaika
http://nextbigfuture.com/2009/03/supercomputer-given-66-stone.html
======
jibiki
Interestingly enough, the program uses "Monte-Carlo Tree Search". Has anyone
tried this method for arimaa?

